# Boat ramps



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

What boat ramps are available to use in the cincy area this time of year?


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I know last weekend, new Richmond was covered in 6 -8in of mud. But a few duck hunters launched. Neville had gate closed and chilo has ramps out. Can't launch at ripley because of log jam.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Docks are out and some smaller debris at Schmidt but looks useable to me







Good luck and Good fishing!


----------

